# What keeps you awake?



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

If you ever get sleepless in Dubai, what would it be?

Feeling home sick?
Out of a bad relationship with a Girl, who is into fantasy land, and thinking Dubai is about the bling bling and money
Not knowing what the hell you are doing with your life?

What would keep you awake at night?

For me,at the moment, thinking of someone, not knowing, am I falling really bad, or it's just a fling. Is it bad if I find other women physically more attractive?

Why do people get into this vicious cycle of work-work-and then work?

:drama: Oh well, crazy hours Drama!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The mosque next door broadcasting loudly for 20 minutes at 4.45am this morning.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the mosques don't bother me at all these days. totally tuned out.
We have three in close proximity.

Useually, they are roughly in harmony with each other.

The problem comes when one of them has a new bloke on the mic who is woefully out of tune. Then it's noticeable!

What does keep me awake occasionally are the cat orgies / rape parties when the hoodlum gangsta toms corner themselves some pussy. A horrific noise!


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

my neighbors dog...I want to punish him...not the dog


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

vantage said:


> the mosques don't bother me at all these days. totally tuned out.
> We have three in close proximity.
> 
> Useually, they are roughly in harmony with each other.
> ...


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

a relationship that ended up badly

you guys don't want to hear the details


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The drunken muppet upstairs who forgets to taker her high heels off at 4am


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Bourbon wearing off usually wakes me.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> The drunken muppet upstairs who forgets to taker her high heels off at 4am


I had one of those this morning except it was 6am and I expect she was getting ready for work. Strangely she seems to put on the stilettos at least an hour before heading out


----------



## venomsaajid (Feb 7, 2013)

my friends of different nationalities who were born and raised here. 

Theyve not been thought the "early to bed, early to rise makes you healthy, wealthy and wise. 

Ive been coming home at 3am almost everyday for the last year.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

.....and the roars of ferraris and lambos on the road outside every weekend


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Some guy called Sid Meier...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm loving every single post. You guys are awesome


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Flatulance


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> Flatulance


OMG, we told you before.....TMI Sister...

It is a tough town, you gotta keep up with your fella females of Dubai. Always dressed like you are next for James Bond girl, hair like just out of the beauty shop. Nails done, makeup overkill , and flaunting the thin waist and the come hither look.

Breath smells like lavender.

Or you could go totally classy, wear low cut jeans, proudly show your muffin top, your airbags, and a set of tattoos, and the best part? Married and ready to mingle!

Please be more superficial?ray:


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

For me it's home sick, not knowing what to do with my life here, worried of things ending up if I go back home, tired of the increase tab on expenses and some people but there less on my list due to I have dealt with it and others for a long time. 

I think that sums some of it up

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> OMG, we told you before.....TMI Sister... It is a tough town, you gotta keep up with your fella females of Dubai. Always dressed like you are next for James Bond girl, hair like just out of the beauty shop. Nails done, makeup overkill , and flaunting the thin waist and the come hither look. Breath smells like lavender. Or you could go totally classy, wear low cut jeans, proudly show your muffin top, your airbags, and a set of tattoos, and the best part? Married and ready to mingle! Please be more superficial?ray:


I didn't specify whose flatulence  

I don't have tattoos...so I'm only part-way towards class city.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Channing Tatum keeps me awake, he can't keep his hands off me even though I've told him many, many times I need my beauty sleep 

(a girl can dream....)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The future.

8 years in the UAE! WTF? 

Having to find a new apartment this summer and facing the prospect of paying the same rent for half the space if I want to stay in the area.

The rapidly approaching summer. Endless 40+ dusty hot days. 

Groan. 

But can I go home? 

It's the dreaded golden handcuffs. Swore it'd never happen to me but it has  I calculate it'd cost me at least £40,000 to return to the UK in an equivalent position. 

How do people ever leave the UAE? Will I grow old and bitter if I stay here? Or if I go back will I miss the UAE? Is it worth staying? Is it worth leaving? That's what keeps me awake many nights.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> The future.
> 
> 8 years in the UAE! WTF?
> 
> ...


I've been here for 17 out of the last 21 years, and I doubt I could return to life in the UK. eep:

Conveniently I do have the luxury of US dual-citizenship and could probably find a way to doss about there if needed, but really I don't see myself leaving this place anytime soon. Sure it's a ball ache at times, but most of my closest friends live out here and I've got used to how things ... "work".


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> How do people ever leave the UAE?


10 years, ready to go and and not allowed to go yet.

I will make more outside of UAE, the company package sucks for Dubai and constantly shrinking...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

You guys have raised a very crucial and important issue, that not keeps most people awake at night, but occupied during the day.

1. You cannot leave the UAE, because you are established here, job,income,bill,loan,kids school
2. You cannot go back home, because you are irrelevant to the market there, cannot cope, lost connection with friends/market
3. You cannot live in the UAE forever, although I know many expat, who came in 60ies and died here
4. You have someone back home, usually parents, that need medical and emotional attention and caring

For anyone thinking, ok, then just go back home....well, i did that, and....lost lot of money, due to bad economy, and being considered as an outsider with no real connections.

I wish I have an answer to these questions. All I can think of , lots of retired people who went back home, with some savings, only to realize their savings vanished in few years, they are bored, cannot start a business back home, and feeling they spent years away, only for nothing...

This is aside from those, searching for the soulmate, after being fooled by miss self absorbed.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> I didn't specify whose flatulence
> 
> I don't have tattoos...so I'm only part-way towards class city.


Hehehe, you don't need anything of the above, you are funny and classy!

:hug:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Love you long time.

The only thing I worry about is if I'm ever going to find something I want to do with my life. I'd love to run an animal shelter somewhere but making it sustainable and plausible seems near impossible!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ford F150 pickup trucks racing off the lights


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> Ford F150 pickup trucks racing off the lights


Ford F150 pickup trucks full stop.
everyone thinks they are [email protected]@dy farmers, and yet the most the load bed of 90% of pickup trucks in Dubai have seen are a few Spinneys grocery bags. 
The American ideal that says a pickup truck is perfect for urban living!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You'll probably find that most F150s in Dubai belong to Americans who come from rural areas in the US, particularly the US South or Texas.

There's quite a few Americans working in local offices of major US defence contractors performing services in Iraq and Afghanistan, and a goodly number of them have origins in the US South or Texas (most of the US military hails from that area and defence contracting is full of ex US military). 

The F150 has an iconic status among rural Americans, no different from a Land Rover among certain groups of Britons. And it's no more wasteful. 

I've noticed some Emiratis/Arabs buy into this quasi-macho rural US/Texas good ol' boy mentality and have started buying F150s too. Funny world we live in. 



vantage said:


> Ford F150 pickup trucks full stop.
> everyone thinks they are [email protected]@dy farmers, and yet the most the load bed of 90% of pickup trucks in Dubai have seen are a few Spinneys grocery bags.
> The American ideal that says a pickup truck is perfect for urban living!!


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

vantage said:


> Ford F150 pickup trucks full stop.
> everyone thinks they are [email protected]@dy farmers, and yet the most the load bed of 90% of pickup trucks in Dubai have seen are a few Spinneys grocery bags.
> The American ideal that says a pickup truck is perfect for urban living!!


Where I see it it's ethier loading up their boats, drag racing and off roading or to look more intimating on the left lane. Their beds are empty most of the time, so expect a 4 door to carry a family around.

In the states we put these trucks to good use and I mean literally and in most cases using a diesel power plant for that extra torque.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> This is aside from those, searching for the soulmate, after being fooled by miss self absorbed.


You are really obsessed with shallow women aren't you?!  You keep mentioning them in almost every post !
1. Like attracts like
2. People are inherently good

What keeps me up? Late night football.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> Love you long time.
> The only thing I worry about is if I'm ever going to find something I want to do with my life. I'd love to run an animal shelter somewhere but making it sustainable and plausible seems near impossible!


That is a tough one.

Are you working at the moment? 
Why not start a home business if you are not working? Some online trading, just for fun.
Too many times, life make you take options you don't really want, the trick is to cope and start loving the current situation.

I know some people turning their apartments into a shelter and stuff, but this is insane.

You need money, full time people, maybe you can find a bank to scam, otherwise open a cafe or something, I can totally help, but not my fault of I scare off the customers


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

rsinner said:


> You are really obsessed with shallow women aren't you?!  You keep mentioning them in almost every post !
> 1. Like attracts like
> 2. People are inherently good
> 
> What keeps me up? Late night football.


Sure, like you would totally not get excited with that hot airhead chick , who is candy to the eye and heart....

Tried both, and let me tell you this, they are aaaaaaaal crazy eace:


----------

